# R. Flavovittata Pics.



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Picked up this lone Flav from a fellow UK frogger this weekend.

He is almost certain its a female, so I am hoping to find it a male in the months to come, aswell as some females for my male Terribs.

Sorry for the sub par quality pics.























































Its a big leap going from the massive Terribilis to this tiny little Flav.

Such an active little frog in comparison to the Terribs, who can sit like statues for hours on end.

Richie


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs, can we get a FTS without the glass?


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful frog! I love the belly shots and that second pic - she looks so muscular!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Should of known you would ask for a FTS Julio, I did try to get one specially, but I was a bit hesitant to open both doors at once.

I will get one asap though.

Cheers Poimandres

I dont think I could have picked a better first thumb to be honest.

So interesting, in so many aspects.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Heres one of the images cropped to get a closer look.

The camera didn't capture the colour very well, it has a more green/yellow hue to its stripes, As you can see on the last pic of the first post.










Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice, Rich, congratulations.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

johnc said:


> Very nice, Rich, congratulations.


Cheers John.

Stunning Varadero in your DP.

When dya get them?

Got the camera for your FTS's Julio, just cant find the cable to hook it up... Ill hunt it out.

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

R1ch13 said:


> Cheers John.
> 
> Stunning Varadero in your DP.
> 
> When dya get them?


Thanks! Isn't she a beaut? Shy though - her mate is quite bold. Got them "direct" from Understory at the end of March. People were asking for such high prices for juvenile f2 and f3 animals that it made sense to get adults from the original source. Not to hijack your thread but this is her from the other side (when compared to my avatar):


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

She is a beauty mate.

I would love to get my hands on some of them one day, but I have never seen any of them for sale over here.

Not Hijacking at all bud, I asked and I got 

Lovely pic.

Feel free to post anymore.

Richie


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice frog Rich! Get her a man ASAP and get em goin'. 

I'm hooked on the thumbs now - welcome to the club!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

afterdark said:


> Nice frog Rich! Get her a man ASAP and get em goin'.
> 
> I'm hooked on the thumbs now - welcome to the club!


Thanks mate.

I'm trying, I am pretty much guaranteed one by the end of September at latest.

Yup its crazy how you get hooked like this.

You can never appreciate how cool they are until you have them yourself.

And even though you've read many a time they are only like 18mm max full grown etc etc... you get them and your like :O AHH THEY SMALL!

At least that's what I done haha.

Its fascinating.

Richie


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

very nice Richie!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot Alf.

Regards,

Richie


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovely little frog!

You must be be pretty damn pleased.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Lovely little frog!
> 
> You must be be pretty damn pleased.


Hiya mate.

Yes I'm real pleased.

I will be even more pleased when I have it a partner 

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thought Id update this a little bit...

Finally managed to get her a definate male partner.

Here he is in his quarantine tub a few months ago.



















And although a couple months old, here are some more recent shots of the female.



















Finally introduced him to the female today, loads of calling, and following going on so my fingers are crossed.

Cheers,

Richie


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

We're keeping our fingers crossed for you.
Good luck. 
Awesome little frogs.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

So only a few hours after my last post I was rewarded with this...










I love snapping pics of these little frogs, and although they are incredibly small (my adults being no more than 15mm snout to vent) they are unbelievably bold.

As there arent many pictures of these little gems on here, Chris Miller being one of the only people I have seen post images of this species

I figure Id post some more of mine.

Hope you dont mind!




























Cheers,

Richie


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweeeet frogs there! Seeing these frogs in the "flesh" is so different from photos. They are very personable.

Good luck with them! Richard.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you have any pictures of this plant? And do you know a name for it?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Tell me about it Richard.

They have such great little characters, and are full of personality!

And Frogboy that would be xDossinioides 'Indras Web'.

Here is the only other picture I have of it on the PC.










Cheers,

Richie


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Frogboy- looks like a jewel Orchid. There are a number of genera out there available. 

Nice flavovittatas.... 

Zac


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Eggs at last!
Good luck with them.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Thought it was about time I introduced them.

Let the fun begin!

Best wishes,

Richie


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

one more pair for the wish list ... these are amazing. also, i love the broms you show her on in the first photos. great pattern on them.

-brett


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for the compliment Brett!

Those broms would be Neoregelia Alley Cat.

They are a nice sized Punctatissima hyrbid which pup like mad things and create a nice little cluster fairly quickly!

Regards,

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

How are you getting on with these Richie?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

johnc said:


> How are you getting on with these Richie?


Hiya John.

They seem to be doing pretty well.

Got it right by egg 4, which led to a tad being dropped off in a brom axil Sunday past.

I also just found a couple more fresh eggs in the viv on Tuesday.

As of yet I havent witnessed any parental care from the mother, no feeder eggs despite the Dads best efforts.

Think I may have to start pulling if I dont see any feeders being laid in the next day or so, what do you think?

I have read that Flavs are very irregular breeders, but that has not been the case for me thus far.

In the month that they have been together theyve produced 6 clutches of a single egg, which definitely isnt bad for new breeders I would have thought?

How are yours getting on?

Regards,

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine lay 2 eggs a clutch (neither 1, nor 3). I got my first tadpoles transported to canisters by the male in the last week or so. I haven't checked since to see if there are feeder eggs. There are plenty of dead fruit flies on which to feed though.

Soon, if they get into a rhythm, I'm going to start pulling all of the eggs (there are at least 2 clutches developing in there right now) and raising them outside the terrarium.

Everyone has told me they aren't easy breeders or there are problems with the tadpoles. I'm still holding my breath a little. Frankly though, it seems at least in the US that few people have a lot of experience with them. Other than Chris Miller, I don't know of anyone who seems to have gotten the knack of breeding them. So here's hoping I don't have any issues.

Good luck to you Richie.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Good luck to you too mate.

Sounds like they are doing great for you. Do you have any idea on their age?

I'm sure you will be added to the list of successful breeders in the coming months... something I can only hope for aswell.

Like the US I dont know of anybody in the UK who is breeding these other than Dartfrog currently.

But I know somebody who has bred them very successfully in the past, which is actually where my pair originated from so I am hoping I can follow suit.

Take care,

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

P.S If I can get any tadpoles through to froglets then that cracks the misconception of them being hard to breed.

These are my first thumb, and my first delve into breeding.

Although I dont want to speak too soon, but things are looking good for just now!

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine are about 8 months old. They came from Understory in early October.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's an update I posted on NEFG today:

I now have I think 3 tadpoles on the go - there are
tadpoles from at least 2 clutches. The first is growing fast and the
parents are egg feeding. The female has bulked up considerably in the
last couple of weeks - I love the shape of these frogs, they are so
dumpy compared to imitator and others, probably due to the shorter
body length. The male has taken to sleeping in the film canister of
the oldest tadpole. I can see one clutch half way through development
right now on a Pothos leaf and I'll keep spying for more. If laying
drops off I will probably start removing tadpoles.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

johnc said:


> Here's an update I posted on NEFG today:
> 
> I now have I think 3 tadpoles on the go - there are
> tadpoles from at least 2 clutches. The first is growing fast and the
> ...


Hey John,

I never noticed this due to the fact I am barely at a PC and browsing just isnt the same on a little phone screen.

Glad your Flavs are doing well for you, they are a gem of a frog to keep.

I currently have 3 froglets around 1 1/2 month out of water, and another 2 ready to leave in the next couple of days.

I personally cant believe the size these frogs morph out at. Not over exaggerating but mine almost come out the same size as my adults, only a couple of mm shorter.

Other than the aforementioned I have another 6 tadpoles in water which are doing great.

I havent looked around their viv for eggs for some time now, so not sure whats going on in there at present.

Hope you are well,

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Richie,

I have had a couple of froglets morph at small sizes, but most are quite large. I've got several 2.5 month old frogs that are exact equals with their parents in terms of size. Quite a contrast to say imitator.

All told I have had 12 froglets, and plenty more tadpoles coming up behind. Right now this is my favorite dart frog.

Glad to hear of your success,

John


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Brilliant John!

Welldone.

I wholeheartedly agree with you, Flavovittata are easily the gem of my collection!

Upon arriving home today another was on land, and next in line should be out tomorrow.

I'm getting stuck for space now.

Off topic, but what size grow outs do you use? And how many froglets to each with these guys?

Good to hear from you.

Regards,
Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I use the 190 oz containers sold over here as quarantine containers. I keep about 6 frogs in each while they grow out/wait to be sold. Any more than 6 usually results in a frog being stressed and not doing well.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers for getting back to me John.

Really helpful!

By my calculations 190oz is roughly just over 5L right?

I've been keeping 3 Flav froglets in a 5L shoe box for a month and just had to add another as I'm stuck for space.

The tub is long and wide with about 3inch of leaf litter so hopefully this will do for the near future.

May need to get some bigger tubs soon though, they grow so fast! 

Thanks once again,

Richie


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds about right Richie. Good luck!


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Update on my previous posts. I find I get two sizes of metamorph. Big ones and little ones. I think it's down to feeding regimen. Anyhow, the smaller metamorphs do better if there are springtails around for a few weeks. I'm trying to tweak my raising procedures to avoid "smalls". Here are two of my offspring, one of which is a calling male and I believe the chubbier one is female. These were taken last night:

"Male":









"Female":



























PS: this is still my favorite frog. I'd rather give up my beautiful Varaderos than part with the Flavs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great shots as usual love the intensity of the yellow, best looking flavos i've seen so far.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Julio. I've noticed that some are more golden, and some are more green-yellow. I think the female in those last photos looks more golden than she really is, but the male looks about right. Very pretty frogs. I wish they were more popular but they have a rep for being hard to breed. They also lay very few eggs per clutch and only raise 3 or 4 tads max at the same time in my experience.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello John!

Thanks for sharing those wonderful photos.

Gorgeous looking frogs, how old are they now?

I have moved my 5 Flav froglets into a larger "boot box" as opposed to the smaller shoe box I had them in.

Upon feeding them the other week one of the older froglets (just gone 2months OOW) started calling away quite the thing.

Another 2 large metamorphs have just finished absorbing their tales and are ready to be moved into grow out.

You are completely right about the small and large metamorph sizes.

I have been lucky in the fact that thus far all have fallen into the large category but I do have 2 "smalls" due to pop front legs any day now.

I am tempted to hold back a few of my young and give them a go in a group, they are such wonderful little frogs and I think a large viv with a nice size group would be a brilliant display.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

johnc said:


> Thanks! Isn't she a beaut? Shy though - her mate is quite bold. Got them "direct" from Understory at the end of March. People were asking for such high prices for juvenile f2 and f3 animals that it made sense to get adults from the original source. Not to hijack your thread but this is her from the other side (when compared to my avatar):


Strange looking Varadero eh John? 

Little update.

Got the last 2 of my Flavovittata froglets readying to come out of water.

Making a total of 11 which isn't bad going, I think.

At present the Flavs are looking after atleast 1 Tad in viv and I am happy to leave them to it for just now as I need a break from sucking up tad crap and water changes 

Cheers,
Richie


----------



## slim (Sep 1, 2008)

Amazing shots! These are truly stunning frogs. I now need to add yet another frog to my ever growing wish list.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Richie,

Glad to hear of your continued success! I'm setting up a second pair of these guys in the hopes of doubling my output. I actually put the parents in a new terrarium and they laid within 24 hours in the new one. Love these frogs!

John



R1ch13 said:


> Strange looking Varadero eh John?
> 
> Little update.
> 
> ...


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey John,

Good to hear from you again.

The idea of setting up another pair is something I was also considering.

I have been toying with the idea of setting up a larger viv and trying them in a group with a few of my young.

I often lift up a large indian almond leaf in one of the grow out tubs to find all 7 hunkerd down under it which is a great sight.

I'll hopefully get around to snapping some shots of the Juvis sometime soon.

My Mum has let slip that she has gotten me a camera for my 21st later in the month.

I know nothing about the things but its Nikon so should be allright.

Nikon Coolpix L120 I believe?

Regards,
Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just found this terrible quality, cropped effort of Daddio doing his thing.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I think that's a great photo Richie. Make good use of that new camera .


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers John. Could be better, was just taken on a wee point and click.

Hopefully I can talk my Mum into giving me the new one a bit early 

Regards,
Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

So had I little while to play around with the new camera and feel some of these shots are of good enough quality to share.

One of the youngest Flavovittata froglets.








One of the oldest, around 4months OOTW.








Missed the focus on this shot, but it displays their colour nicely.









Regards,
Richie


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Cracking frogs and shots Richie - well done!

Regards
Graham


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers Graham.

They are wonderful wee frogs, definitely my favourite.

Just need to find good homes for them now 

On regards to the photos, I'll get there. Not a fan of opening their growout tubs for too long as they are TOO bold!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

johnc said:


> Thanks! Isn't she a beaut? Shy though - her mate is quite bold. Got them "direct" from Understory at the end of March. People were asking for such high prices for juvenile f2 and f3 animals that it made sense to get adults from the original source. Not to hijack your thread but this is her from the other side (when compared to my avatar):


Am I the only one seeing a fire bellied toad over gravel with a fake plant in that pic? lol

Ade


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

No, it's because we recently updated our software over at ff. Some people's album photos got reordered as a result. Sorry for that.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank whatever for that, thought I had gone loopy. lol

Oh and back on topic, lovely frogs.

Ade


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Loving these frogs! Congrats on breeding them!


----------

